# The "Limited Time"



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I haven't posted any pics of my boats here so I figured it was about time. With as much time as I spend on this site I should put my NOE on here. I have a 2009 LT25 with a 1996 Johnson 25hp motor. I traded my classic in for a plain hull and did all the rigging myself. I just added the jack plate last week.
Here is day 1.








here is what it looks like now after the tiller extension, grab bar with LED running lights, custom trolling motor mount with stick it type anchor holder, wiring, rear platform with cd stereo and the new jack plate.


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice lookin gheenoe, What type of jack plate is that???


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Bob's mini jack plate.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

where did you get the rear platform?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The rear platform is an aluminum step stool that i cut the legs down 4 inches. I found it at costco years ago. It is now 14 inches tall by 12 inches deep. I'm gonna be replacing it soon with a custom fabricated one.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet looking rig man  have tunes, will travel.....


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I have that exact rear platform that i bought from harbor freight tools. The platform folds but i use it for my dirt bike instead.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the rig, especially with the all black and white. And i don't know what it is a about a blacked out trailer, but i like em!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Love the rig, especially with the all black and white. *And i don't know what it is a about a blacked out trailer, but i like* em!


Seriously, I want black rims now for my black trailer....lol


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

i couldn't figure it out either but I really liked the blacked out look.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wonder if I paint my rims black if it'll last?
lol

They're brand new.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats what i did to my old rims. They have been painted that way since march and they still look good.


----------

